# Can a power supply affect graphics performance?



## Hockeywarrior (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a pretty simple question I guess. I have a power supply that seems to work fine right now but I've always wondered if it were possible for a PSU to cause lower performance, even if it is technically functioning.

In other words, is it black and white where a PSU either works or it doesn't? Or are there shades of grey?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A power supply that is not up to the job can cause all kinds of issues. If you tell us what power supply brand name and wattage you have and the video card you are using, we can help to determine if it is up to the job you are trying to get it to do.


----------



## Hockeywarrior (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, first I just wanted to know yes/no if it were _possible_.

Here are my system specs:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Intel i7 2.8 ghz quad core
Asus Rampage III micro atx motherboard
Nvidia Geforce 260 GTX 896 mb
Hamachi 1 TB 3.0 HD
6 GB DDR3 RAM (triple channel)
Rosewill 630 Watt (max) PSU

I built this rig a few months ago after my old PC's mobo died on me. I was able to salvage the newer graphics card and the PSU from it, which are both in my new system. 

It's just that I've been suspicious for some time that my PSU has been holding back my system. Most games run pretty well but some I feel are a tad low on the FPS (lower than they should be).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A seemingly good psu, doesn't always fail outright. It will usually gradually weaken as it ages.
Your psu, when new. may run your computer easily while you are running only mundane tasks such as internet chat, email, and word processors.Also, when the cpu and graphics card are being stressed, such as when gaming, it may be not able to provide enough (clean)power. Low end psu's (and some high end also) will begin to generate excessive AC ripple, or noise on the voltage outputs. This can 'confuse' the electronics which is using that supply. All psu's produce a measurable amount of AC ripple, but it should be kept at a minimum (less than 0.1 volts).
Another troublemaker is heat. As a psu heats up it becomes less able to produce its rated power.
I hope this answers your question.

By the way, I would question your Rosewill. 

The FPS symptom may simply be a result of the particular game not being optimized for your gpu. Some games do seem to prefer certain cards over others.


----------



## Hockeywarrior (Jun 30, 2010)

gcavan said:


> A seemingly good psu, doesn't always fail outright. It will usually gradually weaken as it ages.
> Your psu, when new. may run your computer easily while you are running only mundane tasks such as internet chat, email, and word processors.Also, when the cpu and graphics card are being stressed, such as when gaming, it may be not able to provide enough (clean)power. Low end psu's (and some high end also) will begin to generate excessive AC ripple, or noise on the voltage outputs. This can 'confuse' the electronics which is using that supply. All psu's produce a measurable amount of AC ripple, but it should be kept at a minimum (less than 0.1 volts).
> Another troublemaker is heat. As a psu heats up it becomes less able to produce its rated power.
> I hope this answers your question.
> ...


Is there any way I can test it apart from just outright buying another PSU? I know that Rosewill isn't a great brand, but I also don't have the money to go around buying PC parts I might not need.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You could download and install the free version of HWMonitor from CPUID. Once installed, verify it is reading correctly at idle by comparing its results to the readings you get from within the BIOS hardware monitor section. 

We are mostly concerned with voltages and temperatures. Once you confirm HWMonitor is accurate for your board, keep it running in the background as you play your favorite game. 

You will notice that HWMonitor logs the minimum, maximum and present temps and voltages. 

If you have access to digital multimeter, it can be a useful tool in diagnosing psu problems. I use a logging DMM connected to a power supply while stressing a computer but one of those is not within the budget ($400 +) of most people.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rosewill PSU's are about bottom of the barrel for quality/reliability and could have very possibly contributed to the failure of your previous Mobo.
Even if the Rosewill is not the problem now you can bet it will cause problems and probably some damage in the not so distant future.
You should have a bare minimum 650W quality brand PSU for the GT260. I would want no less than a 750W for your hardware.


----------



## Hockeywarrior (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Rosewill PSU's are about bottom of the barrel for quality/reliability and could have very possibly contributed to the failure of your previous Mobo.
> Even if the Rosewill is not the problem now you can bet it will cause problems and probably some damage in the not so distant future.
> You should have a bare minimum 650W quality brand PSU for the GT260. I would want no less than a 750W for your hardware.


Good to know. I'll save up some cash for it as soon as I can.


----------



## Hockeywarrior (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but this seems like a good possibility:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

750 watt, a good brand, and a good price.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is an excellent psu


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hockeywarrior said:


> Sorry for the double post, but this seems like a good possibility:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
> 
> 750 watt, a good brand, and a good price.


You will never regret purchasing that power supply.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

That is an old CWT platform PSU. There are better PSUs for the money.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

FreoHeaveho said:


> That is an old CWT platform PSU. There are better PSUs for the money.




which make and model should he buy thats both better and "newer platform" and still $109.99 with free shipping


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

FreoHeaveho said:


> That is an old CWT platform PSU. There are better PSUs for the money.


 I don't agree with you. That is one of the best power supplies for the money that you can purchase today. 

> Tell us what is wrong with that power supply since you consider it an "old" platform? 

> Have you tested this power supply in comparison to other power supplies that you are going to tell us that are better for the money?

> In what area is this power supply a "lessor" power supply to the ones you have tested? 

> What tests did you run to determine (where did it fail) it was not as good as similar power supplies?

> Is this statement an "expert" evaluation or just an off the cuff opinion? 

> From where did you get your data to back up your statement?

Please list a few power supplies that are better for the price than this unit. I would be very interested to see that list so we can include those in our future recommendations of quality power supplies.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also like to see a 750W high quality PSU for $109 and a 5 yr. warranty that's "better for the money".


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The only one I can think of is the 850w PSU with a 5 year warranty that I got lucky enough to find on clearance (wish I would have grabbed the rest of them while I was there).

That is the best price/quality/reliability that I have seen. You don't get much better than that without spending twice as much.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

gavinzach said:


> The only one I can think of is the 850w PSU with a 5 year warranty that I got lucky enough to find on clearance (wish I would have grabbed the rest of them while I was there).
> 
> That is the best price/quality/reliability that I have seen. You don't get much better than that without spending twice as much.


Much better and no where near double, at $125 it is only ~$20 bucks more. This is the HX range (rather than the TX), with is the updated CWT platform (DSG rather than PSH) with better ripple suppression, higher efficiency and more powerful 12V rail. Oh, and its also modular, and since I own the TX750 I know how annoying this PSU is with its very long and braided power cables. Simply a design upgrade. Very much worth the extra coin.

HX750 Corsair PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010&Tpk=hx750

Or if you don't want to pay anymore, this at $109 is the same platform and better too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207003

Im not saying the TX750 is rubbish (i own one), just there are more modern platforms now available.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the XFX750 is an awesome deal for an extra $20.00 no doubt / the seasonic oem build based on the M12 is a proven winner

the modular aspect should make those which value modular very happy

THANKS FOR SHARING ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The XFX is a good deal but it is $129.99 + $5.99 shipping.

The Corsair 750HX is $139.99 + $5.99 shipping.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> The XFX is a good deal but it is $129.99 + $5.99 shipping.
> 
> The Corsair 750HX is $139.99 + $5.99 shipping.



same Exact build though / thats a tuff call


its really a matter of; is the buyer willing to spend and extra $26.00 for a modular and more efficient Silver rated power supply; IMHO = YES, its worth it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have no doubt about the quality and $26 is a fair price for modular cabling.
As long as it's put in a case with no windows! :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> I have no doubt about the quality and $26 is a fair price for modular cabling.
> As long as it's put in a case with no windows! :grin:




yeah I am not much on those gold fish bowl type cases either :wink:

I have seen some really gaudy cases that come into the shop from young gamers


----------

